# RE: Whip Hose leaking



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

*RE: Whip Hose leaking*

I just did an exterior so I removed the whip hose attached to my Graco Silver plus gun and connected it to an extension pole. Putting it back on it now leaks. I tightened it as much as possible on a vice and it still leaks. I don't get it. Maybe the threads have some dried paint on it but it actually looks pretty clean. I hate to throw out a good whip hose for nothing. 

Maybe I'll soak the end in lacquer thinner or something but that is kinda tricky to do. I don't want to melt the actual hose nor expose my garage to those lacquer thinner fumes.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Is it a hose to hose connection? Or a hose coupler to whip set up? Some coupler are not flared for hose connections.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Is it a hose to hose connection? Or a hose coupler to whip set up? Some coupler are not flared for hose connections.


It was connected to my gun and Graco hose for the last 5 years with a perfect seal. I just removed & reattached and it now leaks.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Mr Smith said:


> It was connected to my gun and Graco hose for the last 5 years with a perfect seal. I just removed & reattached and it now leaks.



5 Years on the same seat it's worn time to replace..


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Delta Painting said:


> 5 Years on the same seat it's worn time to replace..


Remind me to never take the whip hose off again. How can the threads possibly wear if you only attached it once to a brand new hose?


----------

